# motor whining noise 3.5



## 05alt3.5 (Nov 11, 2008)

There's a whining noise probably from the motor in my 3.5. It occurs whenever you press the gas, and gets louder the more you press it. I had it checked out and they ruled out the alt/AC and power steering belts, and told me it's probably from the motor. Has anyone had a similar type of problem? Is this covered under warranty? Has there been any type of recall for this? Thanks.


----------



## SHEEHYSER (May 13, 2008)

*engine noise*

have your timing chain tensioner looked at. the same thing happened to my car.


----------



## jrplt4 (Aug 14, 2007)

NTB07-042 covers this for many VQ engines, including '04-'06 Altimas. We had the warranty service done on our Pathfinder last spring. It replaces both timing chains and tensioners.


----------

